# Blizzard het albino x Mack snow het blizzard



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

What would this pairing of leopard geckos give us? 

Very confused by morphs still!

Cheerso!


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Emz118 said:


> What would this pairing of leopard geckos give us?
> 
> Very confused by morphs still!
> 
> Cheerso!


Blizzard het albino x Mack snow het blizzard would give you:

Blizzard het albino (33% het I think)
Blizzard
Normal het blizzard
Normal het blizzard het albino

Mack Snow het blizzard
Mack Snow het blizzard het albino
Mack Snow Blizzard


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The percentages you'd get are:

25% Normal het Blizzard, 50% possible het albino
25% Blizzard, 50% possible het Albino
25% Mack Snow het blizzard, 50% possible het albino
25% Mack Snow Blizzard, 50% possible het albino

Nienna's completely right about the possibilities - but since you can't SEE the het albino (and statistically half will be het and half will not) I tend to list by visual and definite hets


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool. Thanks.

We have a male albino het blizzard and a female blizzard het albino, and my OH wants a mack snow, but ideally she would go with those two. 

Would you put in a mack snow or a mack snow with het for something?

Sorry... still confused, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Honestly, I'd go for a Mack snow female who's het for blazing blizzard (Nienna picked one up at the June Doncaster show, so they're obviously around) ... that way, you can also get albinos, Mack albinos, and even possibly Mack blazing blizzards


----------

